# what were your dbol gains?



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 21, 2006)

tell me what doses you use and what kind of gains you made from dbol....i am running 25mg of dbol and no i am not running a dbol only cycle but 2 weeks in and im not getting what i expected-it is real trust me....i eat around 4000 calories a day and protein intake of 250g. two of my buddys ran it at the same and both gained 20-24 pounds after 6 weeks.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 22, 2006)

What a crazy ?. what are you running with it. for some reason i don't believe that your running something else with it or you wouldn't have asked this question. How the fuck would you know whether it's the d-bol or the other product if you were using one. NOW TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH. Your running D-bol by itself, aren't you? 

You might get flamed for saying yes, but then maybe you'll get a responsible answere. Grow up kid


----------



## topolo (Apr 22, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What a crazy ?. what are you running with it. for some reason i don't believe that your running something else with it or you wouldn't have asked this question. How the fuck would you know whether it's the d-bol or the other product if you were using one. NOW TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH. Your running D-bol by itself, aren't you?
> 
> You might get flamed for saying yes, but then maybe you'll get a responsible answere. Grow up kid



What's an answere? Is that French?


----------



## redman12 (Apr 22, 2006)

French?


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Can't tell you, I was stupid when I was young but not stupid enough to do a d-bol only cycle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> What's an answere? Is that French?


Excuse me Tiny Dick Topolo for having an E on the end of the word answer. But if you didn't understand the word even if misspelled because of an e, then you are one dumb fuck.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Excuse me Tiny Dick Topolo for having an E on the end of the word answer. But if you didn't understand the word even if misspelled because of an e, then you are one dumb fuck.



And you are illiterate.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 23, 2006)

running test e 500mg/wk...assholes...its just a simple question not a big deal,sorry i asked


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> running test e 500mg/wk...assholes...its just a simple question not a big deal,sorry i asked


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
# 5


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1325488&postcount=1
> # 5




wow...great answer! im not 19


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 23, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> running test e 500mg/wk...assholes...its just a simple question not a big deal,sorry i asked


Then how could you separate your gains from the D-bol or Test if your doing both. Now you see what a dumb question it was. You put on 20 lbs and could anyone tell you how much the test put on and how much the d-bol put on...NOPE.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> And you are illiterate.


This iis exactly what I was talking about. YOU HAVE TWO REPLIES HERE AND NEITHER HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE POSTERS QUESTION. Go back to open chat because the rest of the forums are way above your intellect.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> This iis exactly what I was talking about. YOU HAVE TWO REPLIES HERE AND NEITHER HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE POSTERS QUESTION. Go back to open chat because the rest of the forums are way above your intellect.




nice lol.

2nd week is only what im at, takes a little bit longer for the test to kick in...everyone says i can see the difference from dbol from day one...my gains seem to be a little bit slower that all. 3 pounds the first week and 2 this week, just dosent seem like what i hear from all my buddys. should i up the dosage for the last 2 weeks of dbol?


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 23, 2006)

25mg/day should be enough, but it does matter how you are dosing.  It is best to split the doses up into 3 even doses throughout the day, with one of them being with bfast and one being about an hour before your workout.  The half-life on dbol is about 6hrs, so you need to split the daily dose up or it is going to be pretty much out of your system before the day is even over.


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by Tough Old Man
Excuse me Tiny Dick Topolo for having an E on the end of the word answer. But if you didn't understand the word even if misspelled because of an e, then you are one dumb fuck.

How does this relate to the topic douchebag? You are a moron.


----------



## FullGo (Apr 23, 2006)

i just want to say dont put much stock in what ur buddies say . they may have gained 20-24lbs. hell u may gain 100 or 10. AAS treat everyone different after the cycle is over take a look back if ur not satisfied with what the d-bol done for u u should look at trying another drug or raising the dosage on that same drug. you said ur shit was for sure real hows ur strength?


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 24, 2006)

This guy came here to ask a legit question. Why flame him so bad?

In regards to the actual question, I made great gains my first cycle that was test and dbol. Before the test kicked in, my dbol gains alone were awesome. I saw almost immediate results and if I recall, I was adding ten pounds a week to my bench easily.

Seems some people react great to the stuff while others don't.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks all who gave me some feedback, i will just keep going with this and maybe next cycle change some things. thanks alot.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 24, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> 25mg/day should be enough, but it does matter how you are dosing. It is best to split the doses up into 3 even doses throughout the day, with one of them being with bfast and one being about an hour before your workout. The half-life on dbol is about 6hrs, so you need to split the daily dose up or it is going to be pretty much out of your system before the day is even over.


I agree somewhat here. I think if the dose is 20 mgs or less, one dose first thing in the morning is ok. Anything above 20 mgs, split it up thru the day. 

Tough


----------

